# Yield?



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I've run across some straight cherry logs next to a tree trimmer's burn pile that I'm considering hauling to a sawmill. They are small, under 6' in length and around 16" dia at both ends. The 5 logs range from 40 - 60 BF each. Not a lot. I have limited equipment so the hauling part will be a bit of work for me. So I'm trying to figure what size/amount of 4/4 boards I could reasonable expect.

All is approximate, but could I expect 6-8 boards out of each log?

P.S. What percentage of BF on the average actually ends up as clear *usable* boards from *small* dia. logs?


----------



## High_Water (Sep 13, 2019)

You would be lucky to get 6, the logs would have to be super straight and the cut would have to line up just right.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

if you own a chainsaw, try cutting them on site


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

High_Water said:


> You would be lucky to get 6, the logs would have to be super straight and the cut would have to line up just right.


 Not quite sure you're referring to, but I was thinking more like this:








Yes, this would be more applicable for larger logs than I have, but a simpler pattern is what I'm looking for.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

_Ogre said:


> if you own a chainsaw, try cutting them on site
> 
> https://youtu.be/8qz64ELkxdA


 I've tried free-hand sawing and it's not as easy as the guy makes it look. Plus hard to get 4/4 boards.


----------



## mjadams61 (Jan 1, 2016)

well look at it this way. Any board foot of cherry you get out of it is still alot of money saved compare to if you purchase same board foot from a lumber supply.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

mjadams61 said:


> well look at it this way. Any board foot of cherry you get out of it is still alot of money saved compare to if you purchase same board foot from a lumber supply.


 That was my same thoughts when I saw these logs on the burn pile.


But then there's the sawyer's cost. I just like to know what to expect. Don't want to end up with $5BF green lumber.


----------



## High_Water (Sep 13, 2019)

djg said:


> I've run across some straight cherry logs next to a tree trimmer's burn pile that I'm considering hauling to a sawmill. They are small, under 6' in length and around 16" dia at both ends. The 5 logs range from 40 - 60 BF each. Not a lot. I have limited equipment so the hauling part will be a bit of work for me. So I'm trying to figure what size/amount of 4/4 boards I could reasonable expect.
> 
> All is approximate, but could I expect 6-8 boards out of each log?
> 
> P.S. What percentage of BF on the average actually ends up as clear *usable* boards from *small* dia. logs?





djg said:


> Not quite sure you're referring to, but I was thinking more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought the original question was how many 4x4 boards, I misunderstood the question. (4/4 not 4x4, seems obvious now)


----------



## High_Water (Sep 13, 2019)

I'll make another attempt at answering. If it were my log, I'd just straight cut as many 4/4 slabs as I could. The only reason I would consider doing anything different is if I was looking for certain grain patterns, like quartersawn or riftsawn. The outermost boards will be narrow and want to deform the most while drying, but otherwise you should be able to get a decent yield ( I don't know what the percentages work out to). Of course the default answer is - it just depends on what you want to do with it. As far as the sawyer's price goes, if you're charged by the hour then straight cutting logs that small should go quick, should be able to get it done in 1 day best case scenario if the sawyer doesn't have to spend a bunch of time moving logs around and stacking boards. I wouldn't charge by the bf in a situation like this but off the top of my head 1-2 $/bf sounds reasonable to me. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

The sawyer will determine the best way to cut.


Two that I deal with will not accept logs from a yard or property due to possible imbedded metal.

Another one makes you agree to pay for a blade if needed.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

If the guy that has the cherry logs is very knowledgeable about trees he would have them cut up already.


----------



## samandothers (Jan 20, 2012)

Keep in mind that a 4/4 is cut a little more than an inch and there is the blade kerf to deal with. Talk with a sawyer about the logs and they will know or suggest how to cut the logs. Some charge by the board foot and some will charge by hour. Rates will depend on your area too. Cherry is bad to split on the pith. This may cull the center board that contains the pith, I assume they would cut with the split parallel to the kerf. As stated earlier if they were yard trees and have metal it could cost you an extra $25 or so if they hit metal and mess up a band. 
Once cut you'll need to stack and put stickers between the layers so they can air dry. The sawyer may sell them or cut some from your edge boards, though it is better if they are already cut and dried so this may be extra. Then you may need to kiln dry to get to a moister content to make useable for your furniture projects. Gosh, this sounds discouraging and I don't mean it to be just wanting to share some thoughts that you may not have considered.
Post back once you make a decision.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

assuming you are talking black cherry... fwiw it has a considerable sap wood ring, that may or may not be a detriment for you. but if you are considering (heartwood) yield, you will probable subtract 15-20% for sap.

also, with regards to sawing, quartersawn cherry is not typicaly sought after, like qs oak may be. it presents a more mottled appearance. jmho.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

DrRobert said:


> The sawyer will determine the best way to cut.
> 
> 
> Two that I deal with will not accept logs from a yard or property due to possible imbedded metal.
> ...


 Yes, as I said, I'd leave it up to the sawyer. I've dealt with another sawyer (retired) before and I know about yard trees.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

hawkeye10 said:


> If the guy that has the cherry logs is very knowledgeable about trees he would have them cut up already.


The guy is a tree trimmer. He makes his living taking trees down, not cutting them up.
You should have seen the three R. Oak logs he burned up: 24-30" dia x 12' long; straight.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

TimPa said:


> assuming you are talking black cherry... fwiw it has a considerable sap wood ring, that may or may not be a detriment for you. but if you are considering (heartwood) yield, you will probable subtract 15-20% for sap.
> 
> also, with regards to sawing, quartersawn cherry is not typicaly sought after, like qs oak may be. it presents a more mottled appearance. jmho.


 Thanks, I forgot about the sapwood. It's not visible now, but I know what you mean. QS? I never mentioned that; that's not what I want.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

samandothers said:


> Keep in mind that a 4/4 is cut a little more than an inch and there is the blade kerf to deal with. Talk with a sawyer about the logs and they will know or suggest how to cut the logs. Some charge by the board foot and some will charge by hour. Rates will depend on your area too. Cherry is bad to split on the pith. This may cull the center board that contains the pith, I assume they would cut with the split parallel to the kerf. As stated earlier if they were yard trees and have metal it could cost you an extra $25 or so if they hit metal and mess up a band.
> Once cut you'll need to stack and put stickers between the layers so they can air dry. The sawyer may sell them or cut some from your edge boards, though it is better if they are already cut and dried so this may be extra. Then you may need to kiln dry to get to a moister content to make useable for your furniture projects. Gosh, this sounds discouraging and I don't mean it to be just wanting to share some thoughts that you may not have considered.
> Post back once you make a decision.


 Discouraging, yes. That's why I'm trying to figure cost and labor ahead of time. I have a guy who will pay me $75 a load for BBQ smoking wood for my trailer full, so that's something else to consider.
I've stickered hundreds of BF while I did a stint at a circle mill, so this is not knew to me. If anyone knew all the steps and labor that go into making lumber, they wouldn't complain about the purchasing price.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

To make matters worse everyone, some yahoo came in and cut a firewood log off one of the 18" dia 6 foot logs. Thought I was the only one who had permission to cut. He took just one firewood length, probably found it was too heavy for him to lift, and stopped. Ruined the log. Now I'm down to 4'-6" log. Pretty much useless now. After end checking during drying, I'd end up with a little over 3' of useable boards. I'll haul it home and break it down with a chainsaw and the mill 6" boards on my band saw.


But now the log count going to the mill is probably only three. One on the bottom isn't as straight as I thought.


----------



## samandothers (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear your log count dropped.


----------

